# Sensitive drilling feed on a Taig ER mill?



## wlutz83 (Aug 4, 2020)

Has anyone out there found a good way to add a sensitive drill chuck to their Taig mill ER16 headstock?  I’m new here so if this is the wrong place for this post, I apologize.  Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## mikey (Aug 4, 2020)

Hmm, ER16 has a max capacity of 9mm so the 1/2" shank of a Royal Sensitive Drill Feed will not fit unless you turn down the shank. I own a Royal but have never taken it apart but it should be possible. I suspect the shank is at least case hardened so you'll probably need a carbide insert to cut it but it should be doable. 

Or you could make your own if you can sort out what the internals look like.


----------

